# Powdered eggs and egg noodles



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Has anyone made egg noodles with powdered eggs? If so I would like the recipe.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

no help here kidd-o but will watch this thread. just made a batch of noodles and they take a lot of eggs. My chickens have started running from me when I go out the door.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

catsraven said:


> Has anyone made egg noodles with powdered eggs? If so I would like the recipe.


Your ratio is two tbsp. of dry eggs=1 whole egg, so follow your noddle recipe, replacing the eggs if it is to dry add more water.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

http://everydayfoodstorage.net/2010...ced-food-storage-recipes/food-storage-recipes


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I made some several years ago when I started dehydrating eggs, dont remember the recipe or measurements but it worked ok.

Just after I started making powdered eggs I tried using them in just about everything I use fresh eggs for and didn't come up with anything that didn't work.


----------

